# New WR 54.22 by Rafal



## KJiptner (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey guys, Rafal did a 54.22 at Polish Open. 

I just saw it at the live results. 
A few weeks ago I remember telling Konrad that I suspect Rafal to be the first to do a sub 1 in comp. 

Congratulations Rafal! You deserve that!


----------



## pjk (Jun 7, 2008)

Awesome. Congrats Rafal on the first sub-min. What's the limit?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 7, 2008)

54 seconds, nice! First [legit] sub-1!

I bet that gets broken at Nationals, though.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jun 7, 2008)

it takes me that long just to memorize the cube! awesome job dude!


----------



## alexc (Jun 7, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> 54 seconds, nice! First [legit] sub-1!
> 
> I bet that gets broken at Nationals, though.



Yeah, by me! (No seriously, I doubt I could. I would need a really good scramble and for Rowe to completely screw it up. )


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 7, 2008)

That's amazing!
Today is the first day of break! I'm sure I'll get to practice BLD more. Seems like fun! I'm not going to break any sort of records, accuracy and getting to an acceptable speed first.


----------



## alexc (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh, yeah, video?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 7, 2008)

Awesome, Rafal! I figured you'd hold the world record someday! I agree - you deserve it!


----------



## Dene (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow, awesome time!!! Yikes!!! sub50 here you come


----------



## Faz (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey guys!!

What is up with the guy who got a poland record single (1.02) for the magic!

He came 27th with an average of 4.02!!!!!!!!!!!!

WTF?

Also, Erik is way out of practice.


----------



## alexc (Jun 8, 2008)

I watched the video of it. Looks like he's using M2 + either freestyle or 3OP corners, hard to tell, the video isn't great quality and the angle isn't great either.


----------



## Pedro (Jun 8, 2008)

he looked nervous and shaky

awesome execution...I wish I could do sub-40 more often :/ and sub-20 memo


----------



## hdskull (Jun 8, 2008)

Yea it did look like he was shaky, and by looking at the way he was executing, it didn't look like a 38 sec solve at all. AMAZING!


----------



## KJiptner (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes, it doesn't look like he is twisting crazy-fast, like most of the other fast BLD-cubers do. That kind of motivates me since I've lost quite some motivation when I discovered how dependent execution is on pure fingerspeed.


----------



## Hiram (Jun 8, 2008)

Rafal is great and it is nice that he finnally managed to get what he really deserved. He is using the same method as me, Kai and Alex, but he is really fluent with it. 
His fingertricks are not very popular and may look really shaky. But they fit his M2 style and as you can see, he is pretty fast with them.
The scramble was rather easy, but theoreticly not lucky. After I made my attempt on that scramble (I got like 58s on it, but in one alg my finger sliped and I made addidional U I think and DNFed, so that is really fast consireding, that currently I have problems with getting sub 70) I thought that Rafal will make sub50 on it. But he went a bit slower to be sure that he will break WR 
Well done Rafal


----------



## rafal (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Like Hiram said, I’m using M2 and 3-cycle corners. The scramble was really nice, not lucky though. And of course I was nervous, but I woudn’t say shaky. It was normal execution, only I went a bit slower on some algs just to make sure I would’t mess them up. And I wasn’t aware that my way of solving looks weird 

Anyway, I’m really happy, because even if it is pretty common time for me, I wasn’t expecting to do this in competition!


----------



## alexc (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow, go M2 + 3OP!!!! The three official best in the world now use it! Now I need to do sub 70 at the nationals!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 8, 2008)

alexc said:


> Wow, go M2 + 3OP!!!! The three official best in the world now use it! Now I need to do sub 70 at the nationals!



I... sort of do that.


----------



## alexc (Jun 8, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, go M2 + 3OP!!!! The three official best in the world now use it! Now I need to do sub 70 at the nationals!
> ...



Just stop orienting the edges first and you will be doing that.


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 8, 2008)

Congrats Rafal  Let see who's going to break that WR (in the summer? :O)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 11, 2008)

alexc said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > alexc said:
> ...



Nah, orienting edges is crucial.


----------

